# New here and new to it all really! :)



## toonafish (28 February 2013)

Hi 

I know next to nothing about horses apart from what I have learned from taking to my daughter to riding lessons (10) and reading from the library and internet.

Last week I found an ad on fb, asking for a sharer for two horses.  I applied explaining that my daughter was the rider and I could do the mucking out etc till she was older and I got it.

Started to day and just learned all the basics, mucking out, grooming, poo picking and that's about it.  I LOVED it.  What gorgeous animals they are.

Anyway, found this site tonight and thought I could speak to other beginners and get more information from all the other forums.

Hope to speak to some of you soon.

Nik x


----------



## alainax (28 February 2013)

Welcome to the forum 

We need pics!


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 February 2013)

Welcome to HHO!

I am glad you are enjoying your journey into horses. xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (28 February 2013)

Looking after horses can be very therapeutic.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2013)

Hi nice to have you on board ,have fun.


----------



## RainbowDash (28 February 2013)

Hi and welcome xx.

HHO do say that pics are a must xx esp. Wee riders and ponies xx


----------



## toonafish (1 March 2013)

Thanks guys,

My daughter who is only 6, has been up all night but hopefully her dad can take her after college to let me get out again.

I will try and do some pics today, I need to take my phone out with me to get some of Sooty and Lacey as not got any yet.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (1 March 2013)

Hello and welcome..!!!!! 
Hopefully you will find lots of useful info on this forum.....and yes I agree, pics are needed..!!!


----------



## toonafish (1 March 2013)

Thanks for the welcome.  I have managed to upload an avatar pic but I can't seem to add one to my signature?  I take it that is where I add it so that everyone can see it when you post.  Sorry not very good at this he he xx


----------



## Kat (1 March 2013)

Welcome, you will find lots of friendly advice here.


----------



## Gusbear (1 March 2013)

Welcome Toonafish  and congratulations on entering the horsey world.
By the sound of it you'll have a much fun as your daughter playing with the ponies.  
Don't be afraid to ask lots of questions (and dont be put off if you get some weird replies as you'll soon learn this forum can be a bit quirky, although entertaining and strangely addictive).  There are heaps of very knowledgeable, friendly and helpful people on this forum so you have certainly come to the right place.  And please, please post lots of pics and info on how your little girl is doing.  We love pictures, they are a must! 
Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## mandwhy (1 March 2013)

Aww lovely, welcome to horseyland 

So when are you going to take up riding yourself? ;-) 

There is lots to learn about all those things you've mentioned and more on here, and to do pictures you need to upload them to photobucket or similar, and then copy and paste the 'IMG' link below the picture into your post


----------



## toonafish (2 March 2013)

Hi thanks on letting me know about photobucket will go and have a look.

I would love to start riding myself.  However I am normall 9.5 stone I have shot up to 13'12 after a spell in hospital and new meds.  I think I am much to heavy to ride.  

The two horses that we have are sooty who is a wee shetland and 10hh and Lacey is 13.5 hh and a cross sheltand welsh cob?  Is that right lol?

Does anyone know what size of horse I would need to be comfortable carrying me?  No jokes please ha ha,,,,  I have lost 2 stone and hoping to lose 1lb per week at least as really want to start riding.

Sorry for all the questions xxx


----------



## toonafish (2 March 2013)




----------



## Emilieu (2 March 2013)

Bless they are so cute! Welcome Glad both you and your daughter are enjoying it. When I started looking after horses the weight dropped off me so hopefully it will be the same for you and not too long a wait before you are up and riding too x


----------



## giddyupalfie (3 March 2013)

Aww they're both very cute. I'm not really any good at the whole what size for what weight but there will definitely be something out there for you 

Well done on losing the weight too - just remember:

hard work = more sweat
more sweat = more weight coming off
more weight coming off = the quicker you can ride

   

Welcome to HHO too btw x


----------



## Kat (4 March 2013)

You aren't too heavy to ride, although you are too heavy to ride either of your ponies at the moment. 

If you want to start learning to ride ring around some local riding schools and ask what their weight limit is for beginners. Some have quite low weight limits so you may need to wait until you have dropped a bit more weight, but many have a limit of 14 stone. 

You will probably always be a bit on the large side for your ponies, but in a couple of years your daughter will probably want something bigger and you can look for something to share...... best to get a good six months or more experience on riding school ponies before you think about buying a pony/horse for yourself. 

In terms of what size you would need, it depends upon your height, how well the diet goes and the build of the pony. If you browse on here you will find plenty of adults riding ponies, but plenty with big horses too, it depends what suits you. For example JFTD is pretty tall but rides a 14hh pony who is well up to weight carrying.


----------

